# Question Cone biopsy/tubes tied



## Guest (Dec 3, 2001)

Hello I have a cone biopsy scheduled for January 23 and would like to know if its possible to have my tubes tied on the same day. Any advice on this?Thanks


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Hello Smiles,I work in a surgical histopathology lab and I see that all the time. Check with your ob who is doing your cervical cone if he or she could do a tubul too. That will save you just one surgery instead of two. It all depends on the gyn/ob doc though. Some like to do it all at once or have you go back seperate times. If it were me, just do it all at once!!Brandi


----------

